

A Python script that saves Google Reader unread items to Markdown files - tslmy
https://github.com/tslmy/Grum

======
phasevar
How about saving starred items?

~~~
tslmy
That's easy to achieve:
[https://github.com/tslmy/Grum/tree/starredItems](https://github.com/tslmy/Grum/tree/starredItems)

